# I just love my rooster!



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Was just out chatting with him and wanted to show him off. His mother was a super tiny bantam naked neck. His father was a standard buff polish. He's close to the size his father was so not tiny like his mom. He's so sweet natured and so pretty. He treats his girls with respect and never tries to attack a person. ..even kids. I am sooooo glad because his spurs look nasty! He's just a great boy. He likes to crow constantly, though! Lol Sadly, I have never named the poor guy, though, and he's over 3 years old. I am terrible. I call him Mr. Rooster and one of my friends calls him HeyHey. Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is interesting!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol thanks. I just love the naked necks.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I like his tail!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks. I lover how it has little speckles all over it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I love how he looks like the naked neck breed but is a standard size! I would repeat that breeding if I were you!!! He's gorgeous and that's coming from a not big of a fan of naked necks!!!!

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Yup. Thats a good lookin rooster.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Awwwww thank you guys. I sure think the world of him. His mom was the tiniest little bantam naked neck I have seen. I actually had two standard size naked neck hens. They were so sweet. Absolute lap chickens. Right now my oldest chickens besides him are almost ready to lay pullets. I would love to have some babies from him when they start laying so hopefully i will have someone go broody! :7up:


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Wow beautiful. Never seen a naked neck.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks.  it seems like it's either love them or hate them with naked necks. Most people who have never seen one think they are sick when they just see them mixed in with the other chickens. Lol


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

He is beautiful!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

He's cute! I just acquired a big standerd roo not long ago, cant remember what he is, but he is should look like a ginormous bard rock, when he recovers, right now he is a tailless wingless naked-neck, they had another roo that beat him up bad, anyhoo, to fix the long spurs you can trim them like a dog toenail, I use my dog's trimmers, spurs are like goat horns in the blood is not all the way down them.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

I see his comb is bright red. Is that how red my chickens combs should be?


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

I would call him Beautiful because he is so pretty. My rooster comes when I call him. His name is Rusty.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Idahogoats said:


> I see his comb is bright red. Is that how red my chickens combs should be?


there combs can be bright red, light red, or pink it depends on how much blood is in it at that time, higher temps = more blood, higher stress = more blood, each roo is different, that could just be him.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Good. I was worried. I am feeding them protein, DE to take care of parasites, cleaning their pen everyday so it is fresh.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## farmgirl17 (Jun 29, 2018)

New-goat-mom said:


> Was just out chatting with him and wanted to show him off. His mother was a super tiny bantam naked neck. His father was a standard buff polish. He's close to the size his father was so not tiny like his mom. He's so sweet natured and so pretty. He treats his girls with respect and never tries to attack a person. ..even kids. I am sooooo glad because his spurs look nasty! He's just a great boy. He likes to crow constantly, though! Lol Sadly, I have never named the poor guy, though, and he's over 3 years old. I am terrible. I call him Mr. Rooster and one of my friends calls him HeyHey. Lol
> 
> View attachment 121632


He's a pretty rooster


----------



## farmgirl17 (Jun 29, 2018)

New-goat-mom said:


> Thanks.  it seems like it's either love them or hate them with naked necks. Most people who have never seen one think they are sick when they just see them mixed in with the other chickens. Lol


I use to own pure bred neckednecks lol when i seen them I was like never seen one actually .
But I owned 4 Hens and 1 rooster and the rooster was a big boy he had thick legs and tall . but wasent mean.


----------



## farmgirl17 (Jun 29, 2018)

Here is My 2 Roosters They are brothers they look like twins .
They are friendly nice boys .
The women that had them had them since they was hatchlings . and I got them when they was 6 months old and they was big boys then too. They are 1 yro now.
Their names are Buck & Clyde .
Their Father was a White Americana rooster and the mother was a Brown colored Salmon Flavorelle ! They turn out to be so beautiful ! When ppl come to my house they are like wow they are beautiful you have some pretty chickens!
And I have also raised and hatched out 2 batches of chicks from them all turn out so pretty !


----------



## farmgirl17 (Jun 29, 2018)

Here's few pictures I have of their 2 batch I hatched out . what pictures I have is the ones I have left over.
Their mothers were Leghorn and I had golden comet and Americans.
And my son messes with them every day lol he has his 1 favorite chicken I'm keeping that's his he named him blue lol . turned out to be a cockrel and he's a Leghorn mix. Their 9+ weeks old.





































The ones I have left are 2 brown colored pullets they look like twins 1 white w brown and 1 grey white muilty colored one and then the black grey with splashed white all over him and then the white Leghorn with black spots.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Sorry I hadn't seen all these posts. With the posting issues I have missed a lot on here. What beautiful chickens! Those twin roosters look almost identical to a big boy that showed up inside my mom's fence with her lone, elderly, hen. She is hoping he won't go home since she thinks he belongs to some cruel people she lives by.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Pretty pretty.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All nice birds.


----------

